# Convertir un componente que lea CDA a MP3



## Marck (Jun 26, 2005)

Se que es posible hacer ésto pero hasta ahora no encuentro nada de información, alguien que sepa algo sobre ésto no importa que tan poco o que tan mucho, me dejo de bollos y a ver que sale de ésto, saludos atte. Marck


----------



## MaMu (Jun 27, 2005)

Mhm... porque no lees este artículo, que explica como armarse un Reproductor de MP3 casero, quizas te oriente un poco en tu búsqueda :

http://www.ladyada.net/make/minty/index.html


----------



## Marck (Jun 30, 2005)

Gracias, me orientó algo.


----------

